# K1600 gtl



## DesertDoug (Nov 13, 2014)

I have been riding Beemers for the past 15 years. Current ride is a 2014 K1600GTL. I had 70K miles on my 2011 K1600 and coming up on 30K miles on this one. Needless to say, I;m a fan of Bavarian Engineering. I will be taking delivery of my 235i on March 18th. My younger brother keeps asking me if I'll ever grow up and I respond "why would I want to do that". Growing old is mandatory but growing up is optional.


----------



## Fenstermaker1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Great bike my friend. I have never ridden one but see them at the dealership in Pensacola, FL. 

I love that color combo on the GTL. I love the number of miles you ride. Wonderful.

I have and currently own Harley's. I am riding a Muscle now but will probably get a 1200RT on the next go round.

Ride safe.


----------

